# Kioti ck27 hst project tractor



## eric_271 (Jul 29, 2017)

Getting ready to buy what I believe to be a 2008 ck27 hst. It has fire damage but starts and runs fine. Has 250 hours on it. Needs new dash panels and gage cluster among a number of other things. It has turf tires on it and I want to replace with regular tractor tread tires. Does anyone have an idea what wheel sizes would have been on front and back if it had been purchased new with tractor tread tires opposed to the turf tires on it now?
Rear wheels on it now are 20xw11
Front wheels are 15x7.00


----------



## eric_271 (Jul 29, 2017)

Kioti shows 11.2-24 tire size for tractor threaded tires on the rear and 7-14 on the front. Is that the wheel size I need to look for as well or will the numbers be different on the wheels? Obviously I'm not a wheels and tires guy!!! Lol


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Eric,
According to tractordata.com, listed below are the tire sizes for a Kioti CK27.

*Kioti CK27 Tires:*
Ag front: 7-14
Ag rear: 11.2-24
Lawn/turf front: 27x8.50-15
Lawn/turf rear: 41x14.00-20
Industrial front: 25x8.50-14
Industrial rear: 15-19.5

The 7-14 Ag front tire takes a rim width 6.6" and diameter 14".
The 11.2-24 Ag rear tire takes a rim width of 10" and diameter 24".

Remember also that the rim must fit onto your tractor's hubs.


----------



## eric_271 (Jul 29, 2017)

Hi sixbales and thanks a million. That's the info exact I was needing and I will check the rims fit onto hubs. I'm sure I'll have another 10,000 questions before I finish this project. Don't go to far and thanks again.


----------



## eric_271 (Jul 29, 2017)

Got my rims for the rear...they sent 9x 24 instead of the 10x24 rims. Hopefully not that big of deal. I'm having no luck finding the 6.6x14 front rims. Any suggestions?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Eric,
I would address your questions to Tucker's Tire Company in Dyersburg, TN. They deal in massive amounts of tractor tires and should be experts on the subject. Plus, they are a good outfit to deal with (I've bought a number of tires from them, including rear tires mounted on rims for my Ford 3600 tractor). I'll bet they have in stock or can find the tires & rims you need:

*Tucker's Tire Company*
*FARM TIRES*
Acres of Tires in Tennessee
Call: 888-248-7146 or 731-285-8520
Also Call: 615-777-9351 or 901-255-2716
Fax: 731-285-5889
E-Mail: [email protected]


----------



## eric_271 (Jul 29, 2017)

Thank you...I'll give them a call tomorrow. Hard to believe it's this difficult to come up with wheels for these tractors.


----------

